# Những kỷ lục sex kỳ lạ nhất thế giới



## Xinh (14 Tháng một 2013)

Cùng tham khảo Những kỷ lục sex kỳ lạ nhất thế giới:​ 
*Dương vật dài nhất thế giới*

Bác sĩ Robert Dickinson  đã ghi chép lại kích cỡ khổng lồ của dương vật lớn nhất thế giới vào  khoảng đầu thế kỷ thứ 20. Được biết dương vật này có chiều dài 34cm và  chu vi 16cm.












 Nhưng hiện nay, người còn sống sở hữu dương vật dài nhất thế giới là ông Jonah Falcon sống tại Brooklyn, Hoa Kỳ. Dương vật của ông có chiều dài khoảng 34,29cm nhưng kém dương vật huyền thoại kia về chu vi.

*Âm đạo rộng nhất lịch sử loài người*

Kỷ lục này thuộc về bà Anna Swan (1846-1888) người Scotland - một người phụ nữ khổng lồ. Bà có chiều cao 2,37m khi đã trưởng thành và chồng bà, ông Martin Bates cũng cao trên 2m. Họ trở thành đôi vợ chồng có chiều cao "khủng" nhất thế giới tính tới thời điểm hiện tại.










 Vào năm 1879, khi sinh nở, bà đã sinh ra đứa trẻ lớn nhất trong lịch  sử loài người nặng gần 12kg và cao gần 90cm. Tuy nhiên, đứa trẻ đã không  may qua đời, lúc này các bác sĩ cũng đã kịp đo lại chu vi của âm đạo  người phụ nữ mới sinh này, bà có âm đạo rộng 48cm.

*Người phụ nữ mắn đẻ nhất hành tinh*

Bà Valentina Vassilyeva sống vào khoảng thế kỷ 18 ở Nga  đã lập ra kỷ lục người phụ nữ sinh nở nhiều nhất hành tinh. Trong cuộc  đời, bà đã sinh ra 69 người con, trong số này gồm có 16 cặp song sinh, 7  ca sinh ba và có 4 lần sinh bốn. 67 trên tổng số 69 người con của bà  Valentina đã sống tới tuổi trưởng thành.










 Hiện nay, kỷ lục thời hiện đại được giữ bởi bà Leontina Albina, khoảng 60 tuổi sống tại Chile, bà cho biết bà đã hạ sinh 64 người con. Tuy nhiên, kỷ lục về sinh nở mà không phải là song sinh thuộc về Livia Ionce tới từ Romania, cô hiện đang làm mẹ của 18 đứa trẻ.

*Người có khoảng cách phóng tinh xa nhất thế giới*








Ảnh minh họa


 Horst Schultz  đạt thành tích phóng tinh xa 6m với lượng tinh dịch khổng lồ. Không  những thế anh ta còn giữ kỷ lục về vận tốc của tinh trùng khi phóng  tinh. Tinh trùng của Horst bay với tộc độ 42,7 dặm/giờ (68,7 km/h)

*Gái gọi già nhất thế giới*








Ảnh minh họa


 Nhiều người cho rằng gái mại dâm là nghề có tuổi thọ cao nhất trong  lịch sử loài người, tuy rằng những người hành nghề có tuổi thọ rất ngắn.  Những cảnh sát ở Đài Bắc  đã tiết lộ thông tin về một "ả đào" 82 tuổi với biệt danh "Bà Bà" là  gái gọi già nhất lịch sử thế giới. Bà Chiu bắt đầu hành nghề vào khoảng  40 năm trước, để giữ miếng cơm manh áo bà Chiu đưa ra giá cạnh tranh chỉ  bằng 1/20 giá của các cô gái khác trên thị trường.

Theo _TTVN_​


----------

